# Soldier faces October trial for Afghanistan shooting - Charges Dropped



## GAP (14 Oct 2008)

Just announced on 630 CHED Edmonton that all charges have been dropped.... more to come as the wires pick it up...

Soldier faces October trial for Afghanistan shooting
Jim Day ,  Canwest News Service Published: Saturday, January 26, 2008
Article Link

CHARLOTTETOWN -- A soldier from Prince Edward Island will go on trial this fall in the shooting death of a fellow soldier in Afghanistan.

Master Cpl. Robbie Fraser is charged with manslaughter and negligent performance of duty. His trial begins Oct. 14.

Lt.-Col. Bruce MacGregor said he expects to spend about three weeks prosecuting the case.

More on link


----------



## Klinkaroo (14 Oct 2008)

Link to CBC Report

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/prince-edward-island/story/2008/10/14/pe-fraser-charges.html?ref=rss


----------



## Teflon (14 Oct 2008)

Link to Globe and Mail

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20081014.wsoldiercharge1014/BNStory/Afghanistan/home


----------



## alfie (14 Oct 2008)

The chapter is closed now he can move on. To all the weapons techs out there, I assume the C7 is better than the old Sterling for safety is there a 3 way selector or just safe & fire?


----------



## BernDawg (14 Oct 2008)

Sometimes the process needs to be followed for the truth to be told.  This is indeed good news.  Both families have been through enough grief and suffering.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Oct 2008)

That is indeed good news, I am very glad to hear that.  Hopefully, both families can now deal with the grief in their lives without this weighing on them now.  Good luck to them both.


----------



## C1Dirty (14 Oct 2008)

Given the reported events, why did the prosecution proceed with a charge?  Seems like an injustice that the accused and his family had to live with this hanging over their heads for such a long time.  Sympathies to both the Walsh and Fraser families.


----------

